# Psychisch welzijn > Geestelijke gezondheid >  Er geen zin meer in hebben

## plientje9

ik weet het gewoon allemaal niet meer
wat heeft het allemaal nog voorn zin
kan net z goed weg gaan
neiging om alle med te neme die ik nog heb
weet niet wat er dan gaat gebeuren...

ik weet het gewoon eg niet meer

----------


## Sylvia93

Nooit opgeven!
Nu lijkt misschien alles heel zinloos en nutteloos etc. Maar echt, de slechte tijden verbeteren, en denk aan al je dierbaren, die zouden je ook niet willen missen!

En waarom wil je dit? Wat is er gebeurd dat je je zo ernstig voelt? Misschien kunnen wij je hier helpen, dat proberen we echt hoor!

Liefs Sylvia

----------


## Agnes574

Plientje,

Niet opgeven!!
Je kunt je nog zo slecht voelen en in de put..er komt toch altijd een moment dat je weer denkt/weet dat het leven de moeite waard is!!
Ik heb een 10-tal jaar geleden ook eens zo'n 'moment' gehad, maar ik ben ZO blij dat ik sterk genoeg ben geweest om toch door te zetten!!

Sterkte en liefs!!
Xx Ag

----------


## Luuss0404

Lieve Plientje,

Ik sluit me aan bij Sylvia en Agnes, geef niet op meid!
Het lijkt soms zo moeilijk om lichtpuntjes te zien en makkelijker om het op te geven, maar alsjeblieft doe dat niet! Probeer er over te praten en je hart te luchten hier op het forum of aan je dierbaren of iemand anders, misschien kan een van ons jou helpen, we kunnen in elk geval steun bieden! Probeer te denken aan je dierbaren en aan alle goede momenten  :Smile: 
Ik zeg dit uit ervaring, ik weet van dichtbij hoeveel pijn het de dierbaren doet als je je leven opgeeft en ik weet hoeveel pijn het doet als iemand het gevoel heeft te moeten opgeven en daarbij weet ik ook dat het jou vast heel veel pijn doet om dit te moeten overwegen... 
Hou moed! Probeer sterk te zijn!
Heeeeel veel sterkte, liefde en moed wil ik jou wensen!

Liefs Luuss

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi Plientje,

Voel je je nu al een stukje beter? Er zijn wel veel mensen hier die om je geven hè! En die je willen steunen! 

Liefs Sylvia

----------


## Luuss0404

Hey Plientje,

Hoe gaat het nu met je? Ik hoop iets beter! Veel sterkte!

Liefs Luuss

----------


## plientje9

srry dat ik iet meer hb gereageerd
veel gebeurd ezo
gaat nu redelijk
denk het soms nog wel
maar niet zo vaak meer

----------


## Agnes574

Lief dat je toch nog hebt gereageerd...er hebben er zich hier een paar flink zorgen gemaakt  :Wink: !

Hou de moed erin lieverd!!

Xx Ag

----------


## Sylvia93

Ben het helemaal eens met Ag, Blij dat je toch nog even hebt gereageerd! En dat je je toch wel al een stukkie beter voelt. Hopen nu dat het alleen nog maar beter gaat worden!

Liefs Sylvia

----------


## Luuss0404

Plientje, fijn om iets te horen van je  :Smile:  
Hou de moed er in en hopelijk wordt 2010 ook voor jou een beter, gezonder, liefdevoller en gelukkig jaar!

Liefs Luuss

----------


## plientje9

srry daarvoor

sta momenteel op wachtlijst voor dbh
zie het alleen niet zitte

----------


## Petra717

Hoi Plientje, 

Wat is dbh? 
Waarom zie het je niet zitten?

Liefs, 
petra

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Plientje, wat voor hulp of therapie zou je dan liever zelf willen?

@ Petra, ik denk dat dbh voor dag behandeling staat, maar zeker weten doe ik dat natuurlijk niet...

----------


## plientje9

is idd dagbehandeling

wil liever nix
gwn er niet meer zijn
ben ban
dinsdag intake voor dbh

----------


## Agnes574

Lieve Plientje,

Hou vol lieverd!! 
Waarom wil je liever niks meer en er gewoon niet meer zijn??
Waar ben je zo bang voor??

Als je je vehaal met ons deelt lucht dat je vaak al op en dan kunnen wij je gerichter helpen en tips/adviezen geven en er voor je zijn ... maar; niets moet hé, het mag  :Wink: 

Sterkteknuffel Xx Ag

----------


## Luuss0404

Lieve Plientje, 

Ik sluit me aan bij wat Agnes zegt  :Smile: 
Ik hoop dat je je wilt/kunt openstellen naar ons toe, zodat we jou beter kunnen helpen en steunen...
Heel veel sterkte met je intake morgen!

Liefs en een knuffel Luuss

----------


## plientje9

intake ging goed
voel me er ook goed bij

----------


## Petra717

Dat is erg fijn om te horen Plientje!
Weet je al wanneer je kan beginnen? Wil je misschien hier er iets over vertellen? 
Hoeft niet hoor?

Groetjes, 
petra

----------


## Luuss0404

Hey Plientje,

Fijn dat je intake goed ging en je je er goed bij voelde ondansk je twijfels van te voren! Wanneer mag je beginnen en wat ga je precies doen?
Heel veel succes en sterkte!

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------


## plientje9

weet ik nog niet
ik word als het goed is dinsdag gebled
en dan weet ik meer

----------


## Luuss0404

Hey Plinejte,

Ik hoop dat ze inderdaad dinsdag bellen, dan heb je in elk geval meer duidelijkheid en kan je je eventueel ook voorbereiden.
Heel veel sterkte!

Lieve groet Luuss

----------


## plientje9

srry dat ik nix meer van e had laten horen
ben gewoon erg gesloopt
en geen energie
ik ben nual ong een maand in dbh
maar ik weet het gwn ff niet of ik het wel ga trekken zo

----------


## Agnes574

Volhouden lieve Pleintje!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Xx Ag

----------


## plientje9

ik probeer het
maar weet niet of ik het kan

----------


## Luuss0404

Lieve Plientje,
Tot nu toe ga je gewoon naar de dbh dus dat is al harstikke goed van je! 
Ik begrijp dat het moeilijk is voor je, maar als je doorzet dan voel je je na verloop van tijd (hopelijk) stukken beter!
Heel veel liefde, positiviteit, doorzettingsvermogen, sterkte en succes gewenst!

Liefs Luuss

----------

